# Weed ID



## spicywalleye (Mar 17, 2015)

I planted 10 acres of alfalfa/timothy/OG this spring on very poor soil. I limed and fertilized but the previous farmer hadn't put any nutrients back in to the ground. Anyways its pretty much been taken over by 2 certain weeds.

This grass...









































The first is weed is THICK throughout, should i hit it with the weed wiper? Have someone round bale it? Or just disk under and replant in the fall?

And this broadleaf...

















Thanks guys.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You need to spray it.....not wipe as you have a infestation....to put it nicely. Your first weed is foxtail....and your second weed was actually a host of weeds....ragweed et al. If you cannot spray right away you need to mow asap.....to keep the seed bank at bay. Plant grass this fall not in the spring....as what you are witness to is what can happen with a spring grass planting.

Regards, Mike


----------



## spicywalleye (Mar 17, 2015)

Is there really any saving it at this point? I sprayed 2-4DB but most weeds were too mature for it to work. What else could i spray it with?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Cut it roll it up. See what it looks like then. Cows eat foxtail fine.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

2-4d will not kill grasses at prescribed doses.....no, I don't think that it would be worth saving....probably your stand of grass is very thin....hence the flush of weeds. When I said spray I should have been more clear as to what to spray with....glyphosate and 2-4d and do a total burn down killing everything and start over this fall. Grass seed is cheap compared to dealing with all these weeds. I would plant heavy with orchard grass to get control of this field....and choke out the foxtail seed bank.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Mow it, bale it, then look at what's under. Vol's right--foxtail and horseweed is what I saw predominately.

Mowing and baling it now will get the seed heads off the field now. Then, if the undergrowth is there, let if grow, otherwise, spray it with roundup and start over. 2,4D will kill your broadleafs and your alfalfa.

This has been a tough year, I lost some spring seedings also.

Ralph


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I agree with Mike, but I would also cut and roll it or bushhog it now to keep it from going to seed and then burn it good with roundup in early aug. Make sure it is all dead and burn it again if not just before seeding. Seed the timothy heavy by no-till and add some brome to fill in the gaps (I suppose alfalfa does this fine but I don't use alfalfa).

The issue is that the stuff that cleans up weeds in timothy the best also hurts the timothy. I chased my tail for 3+ years doing what you did and I started with a high fertility field. Spring planting is just tough with Timothy, or at least it is here.

For best weed control, I would seed early this fall, then use pasture guard on it in spring and then overseed with whatever amount of alfalfa you want next fall or spring, whichever works best for your area. That way you get a near broadleaf free stand before you start with the alfalfa.


----------

